# Rosie/Jethro's Next Favorite Spot



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Managed to get out of the bed without waking them and couldn't resist the pictures.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

keep trying Lucile. You're killing us with suspense. lol


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Dave I could kiss your *** for that comment if it didn't tickle me so much. I don't know what is wrong. I can not upload any pictures. It won't do anything when I hit the button and I have red x's anywhere there should be a picture or one of those little smiley faces (from my college days). On this reply there are no things in the squares above. I think they are for Bold or text.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Dave I could kiss your *** for that comment if it didn't tickle me so much. I don't know what is wrong. I can not upload any pictures. It won't do anything when I hit the button and I have red x's anywhere there should be a picture or one of those little smiley faces (from my college days). On this reply there are no things in the squares above. I think they are for Bold or text.


ound: here's my method To download a picture,. ... click "post reply"
type in a comment 
scroll down and click "manage attachments"
click on "browse"
go to your pictures
open desired folder
click on specific picture
click "open""
click "upload
wait for a minute or so (depending on size of picture)
when uploading message disapears close window
click "submit message" 
voila, should be there


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Can u email the pics? I vote you email them to Dave, and he post them here.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay now the pictures aren't worth seeing, but I am going to try one more time for Dave.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

And agin.****
I did it. You can even see where my head was on the pillow.

******************************************************


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff Lucile. They look like best buddies.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the photos! It IS important to not disturb them, isn't it? :suspicious:


----------

